#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Vorhautbändchen eingerissen und andere Probleme...BITTE HILFE >

## Mogli85

Hallo Leute... 
bin echt verzweifelt....habe seit März eine neue Freundin und bin so unbeschreiblich glücklich. Wir kennen uns schon Jahre und nachdem wir uns einige Zeit nicht gesehen haben, hat es gefunkt. Wir haben uns zu Beginn etwas mit dem Sex Zeit gelassen, aber seit Mitte März haben wir einen echt hammer tollen Sex. Leider ist mir bei einen dieser geilen Momente das Bändchen der Vorhaut eingerissen. Sofern wir Sex haben, habe ich Schmerzen und meine Erregung lässt nach, bis er dann ganz durchhängt. Die Lust auf meine FReundin ist aber an jedem Tag echt verdammt groß und ab und an komme ich auch, besonders dann wenn wir ein paar Tage pausiert haben und die Wunde zu schonen. Habe gehört dass sich an dieser verletzten Stelle ein ganz wichtiger und sexuell stimmulierender Punkt befinden soll, aber wenn es dort schmerzt erreiche ich immer das Gegenteil. Ebenso setze ich mich seither sehr unter Druck mit ihr schlafen zu müssen und ihr zu beweisen, dass ich kann und will. Ich habe vorher nie Probleme mit Potenz oder sowas gehabt, das ist jetzt von Heute auf Morgen passiert. Ebenso habe ich derzeit sehr viel Stress und Probleme wegen Arbeit, neue Wohnung, anstehende Operation, usw...
Ich bin 25 Jahre alt, sportlich, nie Sexprobleme gehabt, ab und an mal zu früh gekommen, aber nie sonst nen durchhänger gehabt...Bitte Leute ich brauche eure Hilfe, bin echt verzweifelt... 
LG
Mogli

----------


## urologiker

Hat ich die Situation schon wieder entspannt? Zeit heilt alle Wunden... ;o)

----------

